# 55/100



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2013)

55 out of 100 people can read this, can you?  :thinking:

 "Billy G"

 7H15      M3554G3 
53RV35      7O PR0V3 
H0W      0UR M1ND5 C4N 
D0      4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5! 
1MPR3551V3      7H1NG5! 
1N      7H3 B3G1NN1NG 
17      WA5 H4RD BU7 
N0W ,      0N 7H15 LIN3 
Y0UR      M1ND 1S 
R34D1NG      17 
4U70M471C4LLY 
W17H      0U7 3V3N  
7H1NK1NG      4B0U7 17, 
B3      PROUD! 0NLY 
C3R741N      P30PL3 C4N 
R3AD      7H15. 
PL3453      F0RW4RD 1F 
U      C4N R34D 7H15.


----------



## DMS (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow, that's weird...

And yes, I CAN read it


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2013)

Good for you. There are 4 adults living here and only I can read it. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bill You know I got all Fs in school, I drew flathead V8 speed stuff instead and yes we all had a jacknife in school  No I do not understand computor
lingo if thats what that is??? gotta "blue" duncecap for me "we did have duncecaps" ask me mine was all wore out


----------



## Ray C (Sep 4, 2013)

LOL...  It takes a few moments to adjust to it but then it's pretty easy.  Say, did you know that 5 out of 4 people are bad at fractions?


Ray


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2013)

:roflmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 4, 2013)

Yup no problem, but most people can't read my handwriting!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 4, 2013)

Does reading this mean I am better off, or do I need to see a doctor?  


Bernie


----------



## rebush (Sep 4, 2013)

Bill: Another 1 of 55 signing in. Roger


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 4, 2013)

Yup, read it without problem. Wife thinks I am nuts.  Come to think of it, she thinks I'm nuts anyway!


----------



## Tom Griffin (Sep 4, 2013)

Blil,

I can raed it, but olny if I raed it qklcuiy. If I sotp and tnhik aobut it, it jsut trnus itno a jmulebd mses (slepl cehk lveod tihs one!).

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2013)

:roflmao: :roflmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 4, 2013)

Easy read for me, But the V.A. saids I'm crazy anyhoo.

Paul


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> Easy read for me, But the V.A. saids I'm crazy anyhoo.
> 
> Paul



 Me to!!!

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah, yeah, and 73% of all statistics are made up on the spot!


----------



## BRIAN (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry Bill is there suposed to be somthing different about this message if there is i just cant see it .
Parhaps its just my dyslexia.

Brian

SP the boss can read it also


----------



## Ray C (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry Tony, I disagee and believe the number is actually 73.249%...  -Big difference there (LOL)...



Tony Wells said:


> Yeah, yeah, and 73% of all statistics are made up on the spot!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 5, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Sorry Tony, I disagee and believe the number is actually 73.249%...  -Big difference there (LOL)...



 Is this #5 out of 4 speaking?  :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ray C (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, kinda... It's actually the "imaginary number" as define here (kidding).   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imaginary_number


Due note, Imaginary Numbers are extrordinarily ueful...  For those interested in AC motor theory, you won't make it past page 2 of any decent book without encountering imaginary numbers.  It's used everywhere in engineering (not kidding).






Bill Gruby said:


> Is this #5 out of 4 speaking? :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> "Billy G"


----------



## CNC Dude (Sep 5, 2013)

I had to post this on my facebook wall. Let's see what kind of M3554G35 I get back...


----------



## dickr (Sep 6, 2013)

I wonder if you're looking for support because the other four (4) in your household are questioning your reading ability among other things ?
dickr


 Nope don't think so. And the 4 adults includes me. If you can read that it's not demeaning so why would I need support? :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## stupoty (Sep 6, 2013)

Hay what about auto teanslateing it . Edit<---- yeah so i can read it but i cant type good :-0 opps

http://www.jayssite.com/stuff/l33t/l33t_translator.html


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 6, 2013)

stupoty said:


> Hay what about auto teanslateing it . Edit<---- yeah so i can read it but i cant type good :-0 opps
> 
> http://www.jayssite.com/stuff/l33t/l33t_translator.html


 Don't need that ---


 This message serves to prove how our minds can do amazing things, impressive things! In the beginning it was hard but now on this line your mind is reading it automatically with out even thinking about it, be proud! only certain people can read this.

 The rest just says to forward it if you can read it.

 "Billy G"


----------

